# I would love to foster but, I would have to change my ways



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I really get why they want to do background checks, vet checks and home checks but I really don't understand some of the scrutiny along with some of the requirements.

I contacted another group and was shocked to find out they wanted the dog to have the run of the house but an ex-pen occasionally was ok. They did not want the dogs caged at all. Not at night or when you were away.They also want me to sign agreement that no children under 10yrs old will visit my home. They also did not want the dogs left out side at all unsupervised so that meant doggy doors were out. They also did not allow self feeding. They wanted me to use pee pads, not outside train. This also included treating my personal dogs in the same manner.

I have a great safe home for small dogs. This home was built with them in mind. I have spent years getting my home and life organized for the Malts. I am flexible to meet the needs of the foster, as I have with any special need dogs that has lived here. I have sooooo much experience in dog care especially Maltese. I can groom, whelp, give an IV, bottle feed around the clock, I can read their minds and I know all their barks by name. Not to mention I have the time because I work from home 5 days a week. I have a wonderful support system from other foster parents and breeders, not to mention two vets that are personal friends. Oh yea, and I can get any question answered I need from my friends here at SM. Also, my wonderful hubby is with me in taking care of these babies. He is even our chief pooper scooper, yep every morning! My home is large, clean and well maintained and full of love and laughter.

We have No small children not to say anytime we could have grand children...... Does this mean I should not foster because there is a chance something could happen to one of the fosters because I had grand children? I don't know what is right! As with children you take it as it comes and do the best you know how! Nothing in life is for sure. I have a wealth of common since and abilities that reach far beyond this post........

Ok, So I know many of you will have answers in defense for the rescues but as long as rescues have these type of issues/requirements I will never be able help out! I do understand why they are asking these questions and imposing certain rules but.......it's not for me. 

I feel that you can not be prepared for everything and things will come up that you have to adjust for and deal with that you have never before......In my opinion these rules are just hurting the dogs that can't get a home. 

The first time I tried to foster was with the SPCA they wanted my SS# to do a back round check!!! Well as far as I know you do not have to give a ss# or do a back round check to adopt a dog. So I passed on fostering for them.

Another time a rescue sent a person out that had been self admittedly drinking, she was all over the place in the interview to the point it was offending. Even my husband had a uneasy feeling....needless to say I declined to work with this organization.

I am so sorry for this long post.......... please don't get me wrong rescues do good. I admire those of you that do rescue. I just have not found one I can work for. I wish I could I have alot to offer. Thanks for listening to my vent.


Please if anyone know of a rescue that I could foster for then please let me know, send me a PM please!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow Nancy!!!
The Rescue here checked us out but not like you are describing. We can cage our rescues at night as our boys sleep in crates. We do block off in another area, the rescue, when we go out.

Check with your Animal Control to see who does rescues in your area. Call Bannfield Vet Hospital, they are the ones that help with the costs up here for rescues and may have some names for you.

We need folks like you so please don't give up!!!

Marsha


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Awww... I'm sorry you haven't had good luck with getting permission to foster.

PLEASE don't give up! There are a LOT of terrific rescues out there who would give their right arm to have someone as willing and capable as you are.

If you choose to look around for a rescue to work with, continue to ask questions. Some rescues require the foster to pay for the medical bills, to screen calls for anyone interested in the dog you're fostering, to perform background checks, to perform home visits. . . Only sign on with a rescue who will let you do the work you're comfortable with. For instance, NMR pays all medical bills for approved vet visits. NMR does NOT give out foster home information to interested adopting families UNTIL the adoption application is approved and all references have been checked.

Considering contacting any rescue affiliated with Spoiled Maltese, and also consider contacting your Humane Society, to see what rescues they are affiliated with.

Again, I'm sorry you've had a less than gratifying experience so far, but you seem to have all the qualities that many many other rescues would love to tap into. Please keep trying and keep us posted.

And please feel free to PM anyone on SM that you know works with rescue, including me.

Bless you for trying. =)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Your heart is definitely in the right place and I am sorry it hasn't been working out.
As others said don't give up, people like you are angels. :biggrin:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It sounds to me like these rescues are missing out on a wonderful foster home!!! I'm sorry
that you had such bad experiences!!

Please keep trying... there are so many dogs out there who need help!!

Debbie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I fostered my first pup for NMR in March - and yes, failed - but it was a wonderful experience and I have my beloved Tessa to show for it. Mary Palmer was wonderful to work with - the application process wasn't that onerous and I didn't feel it was at all out of place. I'm even in a townhome and as long as she knew the dogs would get exercise, she was fine with that. She did ask for references and called them all - two personal, vet and groomer. Now that Tessa's settled in I'm looking forward to another foster - this time I shall not fail!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, I think you have been talking to the wrong rescue groups. I have been approved to foster by three rescue groups, and none of them had requirements like the ones you mentioned. I have been getting lots of requests to foster lately, but because of some family health problems, I can't right now. I will again in the future when things settle down. Check with the two rescue groups that SM works with a lot. I think you'll find that they would love to have your help.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> Wow Nancy!!!
> The Rescue here checked us out but not like you are describing. We can cage our rescues at night as our boys sleep in crates. We do block off in another area, the rescue, when we go out.
> 
> Thats what I do I believe it is safe for them and comforting. That way we all get rest.
> Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jul 6 2009, 08:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801633


> Awww... I'm sorry you haven't had good luck with getting permission to foster.
> 
> PLEASE don't give up! There are a LOT of terrific rescues out there who would give their right arm to have someone as willing and capable as you are.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up and please let me know who you work with.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jul 6 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801977


> Thanks for the heads up and please let me know who you work with.[/B]


To date, my husband and I have fostered 14 dogs for NMR (Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc).
Debbie, Steve & Peg, Maggie, Crystal, and Suzibingo are a few others here on SM who have also fostered for NMR.

oh.... I shouldn't have mentioned names. I just *KNOW *I forgot a few and I'm going to be horrified when I remember....


----------

